# RAIU test question



## tiffdb (Sep 5, 2010)

I had the RAIU done yesterday and today. I have been taking Iodoral for a while per a natural doc I had seen a while back. Well, I didn't take it the day of the test, but I had taken in the days before. Is this going to mess everything up?? No on told me to avoid iodine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffdb said:


> I had the RAIU done yesterday and today. I have been taking Iodoral for a while per a natural doc I had seen a while back. Well, I didn't take it the day of the test, but I had taken in the days before. Is this going to mess everything up?? No on told me to avoid iodine.


Probably will mess it up big time. Why did not the doctor or radiologist inquire as to any meds or supplements you might be taking? I am wondering.


----------



## tiffdb (Sep 5, 2010)

That really sucks.


----------



## tiffdb (Sep 5, 2010)

They only question the tech asked me was if I was on thyroid medication. My Doctor has only asked me if I'm on anything that isn't OTC. Grr. 
I called the tech at the hospital and she said that it might make my uptake values lower than what they would have normally been. She said the report has already been sent to my doctor and just to make sure that I tell them about the iodine before they put me on any medication. So frustrating also because the scan cost about 150!! I don't want to do it again. The tech told me that they got good scans and they definetly got uptake values. I guess we will just see what the report says. I feel like I can't catch a break!!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

oh tiff! That is such a bummer! Did you do the low iodine diet too?
When do you get your results or see your doctor?

-Christi
ps. earlier I replied in a different thread, I hadn't read this yet sorry.


----------

